# Puppy Food/Not Eating



## Orca-man (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey Guys. Orca-man here again!

I have some questions regarding Dog Food.
So, I'm doing the best I can at being a dog owner, But in today's economy, its hard being able to afford everything we need in life. 
That being said. I buy Purina Brand Puppy Chow as Charlie's food.
I've heard all over that its not the best of foods, and doesnt have all the stuff an APBT needs. but its not the worst brand out there. and for an 18lb bag that last a whole month for just $16. its not bad for me so far. (though, if someone knows of a better brand of dog food for about the same price. pleeeease lemme know)

Another small dilema I have a question about.
Lately Charlie doesnt seem to eat much. I usually try to get her to eat like 3-5 cups of puppy chow a day. and i've noticed she just isnt eating much. maybe 2 cups total. so I've been splashing her food with a bit of beef broth, maybe a couple of tablespoons worth onto her food to entice eat. is that safe/healthy for her?
and how much food should she be eating total in a day?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Funny that you know it is crap food but yet you continue to feed it......I understand times are tough but I wouldn't let my dogs health suffer from eating food that is made with chemicals, corn, and everything unnatural. Have you thought to feed raw? How about feeding something grain free like taste of the wild which is affordable to A LOT of struggling dog owners on here. Look at it this way...you only have one dog and yes, you can feed her the cheap stuff but down the road she may suffer some health issues that is going to cost $$$$ to repair and a better quality food/diet can at least prevent that  As far as how much to feed....just look on the back of the bag and feed according to her weight and age. And as long as the beef broth is low sodium then it is fine to add it to her food. It will keep her nice and hydrated and also add moisture to her food. Best of luck with her and I hope you can find something a little better to feed her soon.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

if the puppy isn't eating it pick it up. Wait until evening feeding. If they still refuse pick it up and give it to them in the morning. When he get hungry enough he'll eat it. don't cater to him. Show you are in control of the food and he will eat what you provide. *DO NOT ADD ANYTHING TO THE FOOD*. You are showing the dog that you are not going to cater to them. You are training your dog, not the dog training you.

ETA: Also try only feeding a cup on the morning and a cup at night. With the above steps.

Don't let posters discourage you. I have fed Purina for years and years and years with my dogs and have had no problems. If its what you can afford then use it. At least you are feeding your dog.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

My pup is fed a mixture of Balance One Puppy food and homemade rice, pea's, chicken, and sweet potato. He gets 1 cup of puppy food mixed with 1 cup of the homemade rice, and he is fed 3 times a day. This is actually not a bad combo, and the homemade rice mix can also be cheaper then buying lots of dog food, And it is also healthy for them. I want to try to get him switched onto a mix of raw and dog food later on. But that's for later.

You say your puppy isn't eating? How old is your puppy? Some pups just wont have a big appetite until they are 2months, then again some aren't big eaters. It all depends on your puppy. You can always have your pup vet checked, when was she last wormed? Does she seem off in any way? It could be health issues or even just protesting. Also depending on her age you could be feeding her more then she can eat.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Canidae, Taste of The Wild, or Blue Buffalo all around the same price and are affordable grain free foods. I personally feed TOTW.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

TOTW can be purchased online for 46 bucks per 28 lb bag. Yes they had recalls, but even recalled it's still better then puppy chow. JS
I also feed raw. Averages around, but usually less then $50.00 per month.
Higher grade kibble means you need to feed less, which in turn makes it come out to roughly what you pay for the cheap stuff. A 28 lb bag of TOTW used to feed my 48 lb Bulldog and my 6 lb Chihuahua for close to two months.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

LovingPit said:


> if the puppy isn't eating it pick it up. Wait until evening feeding. If they still refuse pick it up and give it to them in the morning. When he get hungry enough he'll eat it. don't cater to him. Show you are in control of the food and he will eat what you provide. *DO NOT ADD ANYTHING TO THE FOOD*. You are showing the dog that you are not going to cater to them. You are training your dog, not the dog training you.
> 
> ETA: Also try only feeding a cup on the morning and a cup at night. With the above steps.
> 
> Don't let posters discourage you. I have fed Purina for years and years and years with my dogs and have had no problems. If its what you can afford then use it. At least you are feeding your dog.


There is a difference between discouraging and EDUCATING an owner who feeds anything purina that is most likely made with 4D meats and rancid leftovers. Feeding purina to a dog is like a human eating McDonalds everyday. It's just not good for you. But your right......at least he is feeding his dog. As far as him adding to the food.....a dog will only benefit from cooked meats, canned food and broth. There is nothing wrong with it. And as far as some of us posters go like myself who is dog nutrition educated and has done much research on a PROPER diet due to owning a dog with allergies I can say that I know what I'm talking about  A biologically appropriate diet consists of feeding moisture filled meat and bones not processed DRY pellets. I'm not knocking kibble fed dogs by no means but at least feed a premium grain free dog food to avoid any allergies down the road. Half the time people come on here looking for help because there dog is suffering from allergies. One of the first questions is always "what are you feeding?" and the response is usually beneful or purina dog chow......Once the dogs get off the low grade foods and are fed a higher quality the problem usually gets better.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

well where you say it sounds like a nutrition issue with the dog, I honestly believe its probably because they leave the bowl down so the pup comes and goes when it wants. Also 3-4 cups a day... IS WAY too much food.

Some people just cannot afford the prices of the grain free foods. Yes I am one of them. No I do not feed purina anymore, but I am not completely grain free either. At least the food I feed now, the first two ingredients are meat... then it goes to corn meal. For someone who isn't trying to knock someone for feeding a lesser food, you sure are doing a good job of it.










The above picture is one of my Bitches that was fed Purina EVERY DAY. So where you believe it is like feeding McDonalds everyday ... Um Then why isn't my dog fat and malnutritioned? And yes, that pic is from back when I fed Purina and not after I changed foods.

Another thing, last statement. Some people cannot afford $40 for a 28LBS bag of dog food. Its better then Ol'Roy and Pedigree. Not by much, but at least its better.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

@Lovingpit....I'm educating not knocking so get it right  And I have fed kibble for many years before I ever fed raw and a lot of my good friends on here feed kibble so I'm not knocking anyone. Over the years I've become educated on nutrition and have opened my mind to other ways of feeding and a more natural (raw) way of doing so. I would just rather see people feeding the better quality foods than the junk off of grocery store shelves. Dogs are carnivores...there bodies aren't meant to process by-products, corn, soy, or wheat as well as many other junk fillers in low quality foods which is why a lot of dogs suffer allergies and health problems. I understand not everyone can afford a $40 pound bag of food but down the road maybe they can and then they will also have the education behind them as well. In the end it's whatever works for you and your dog. And for the record....a lot of the regulars on here feel the same way about the low end foods....McDonalds for dogs.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

Every dog is an individual. Not every food effects dogs the same. And what do you do if your dog actually has an allergy to meat? Cull it?

I have had issues with higher quality foods and my dogs tummies. I had them on BB for a couple months and my dogs didn't handle it well so I actually put them back on Purina because I knew it worked and cost less. I would love to feed raw. Plan on raising my own stock soonish (rabbit, Chicken) Would be nice to get away from kibble all together but again I haven't done this yet due to having to find places to place the stock.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

In the long run, you would actually save money switching to a more expensive, higher quality kibble for the following reasons: with less filler and more quality ingredients you don't have to feed as much to your dog in order for them to get the same amount of nutrition which means a comparable sized bag of dog food lasts longer. Additionally, as BBB already mentioned, you save a fortune in vet bills throughout your dog's life (though that benefit will be reaped much later and is offset by the prolonged lifespan of your dog and so ultimately, you are trading the cost of your dog's added longevity for the pleasure of their company for x number of years more). 

I actually went ahead and did the math too (because I am a nerd and have time to kill before I start my Friday night):

You say your 18lb bag lasts you approximately a month and that you feed 3-5 cups per day. We will make the assumption that the average number of cups is 4 and that at 4 cups per day that bag lasts 30 days. That means that your average cost to feed Purina dog food is $.53/day ($16.00 / 30 days = $.53 per day). 

If you were to switch to say, TOTW, which I got a rough price estimate off of a website of $25.49 for a 15lb bag you would need to feed approximately half as much due to the lack of filler and additional nutrients. If an 18lb bag yields 4 cups per day for 30 days that is approximately 120 cups in 18 lbs. Divide that (120 / 18) and you can get about 6.67 cups per pound of kibble. Multiply that by the size of the TOTW bag (15lbs x 6.67 = 100.05 cups per bag). Only feeding 2 cups per day, that bag of TOTW will last you about 50 days. A full twenty days longer than the Purina. Divide the cost of the bag, $25.49 by the number of days it will last, 50, and you come to the daily cost of about $.51/day. 

Ultimately, you will save $.02/day if you switch and your dog will likely want to eat its food and you will be able to enjoy your dog for a good number of years more because you didn't go for the crap food. 

*shrugs*


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Carriana and Bella are right on, it will be cheaper or the same cost in the long run. Your dog might not be getting the nutrition it needs which is why its being picky as well. I agree, adding stuff and free feeding could make a picky dog, but I add pumpkin and fish oil every day to help keep Mel's belly regular and keep his coat healthy. Purina is crap, it is like McDonald's, and just because SOME people can eat McDonald's every day without a problem doesn't mean they are healthy on the inside or its good for them. I understand its better to actually feed a dog than NOT feed a dog (DER lol) but I like to care about my dogs health and sorry but IMO if you feed that crap you are not concerned for his overall heath you are concerned about your money, not the dog.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

Now that is BS. I hardly believe that every person who feeds said 'crap food' doesn't care about their dogs overall health. I currently happen to know a dog who is 17 years old and all he has eaten is Pedigree soft food (Crappier food then Purina) and the dogs family cares very much for the dogs overall health.. Its not my dog so I'm not about to tell them what to feed their dog. 

Again I don't think the problem is in the type of food they feed but the overall way they are feeding the dog. The amount is way too much and if they are leaving the bowl down they need to start picking it up. A dog isn't going to eat if it isn't hungry, some naturally fast themselves if they are being fed enough or too much food. 

Figuring out what works for your dog is the key here. For now I would just cut back the food. You might notice your bag lasting longer too. Feed only 2 cups a day. 1 during the morning and 1 at night. Pick up the bowl if the pup doesn't eat their food or only eats part of their food. (If they did not finish their food, wait about an hour and place it back down for 15 minutes. If they don't touch it keep it up until next feeding).

In addition you can also use some food as treats while training your dog to make eating the food fun. So say you feed 2 cups a day and then 1/2 for training and tricks.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

LovingPit said:


> Now that is BS. I hardly believe that every person who feeds said 'crap food' doesn't care about their dogs overall health. *I currently happen to know a dog who is 17 years old **and all he has eaten is Pedigree soft food (Crappier food then Purina) and the dogs family cares very much for the dogs overall health.*. Its not my dog so I'm not about to tell them what to feed their dog.


That's just called lucky. I know someone who fed there pit bull gravy train from BJ's for 16 years but he still had health issues throughout his life and not once was the food switched or was anything said to her about better quality foods from her vet.....not that vets know anything about nutrition anyways. Alls they recommend is science diet because they make a profit off of it. I have family members who LOVE there dogs and feed beneful and this is after I've tried educating them. Some people's hearts are in the right place but there heads are somewhere else and the brain don't think right :hammer: I call them your "average pet owners" meaning that they love there pets but don't take there health and longevity seriously because they are programmed to think that processed crap kibble is all they need and the commercials and advertisements make it look good so people think they are feeding there dogs good.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

Just like some mothers thinks its okay to feed their kids Fast Food every meal of the day. Guess those mothers don't care about the health and longevity of their children either.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

LovingPit said:


> Just like some mothers thinks its okay to feed their kids Fast Food every meal of the day. Guess those mothers don't care about the health and longevity of their children either.


Right on! Which is why childhood obesity is so high in this country!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i dont really want to get into a debate here but i do want to talk to the OP. 

Orca-Man! i believe u said u live in the Sacramento area, correct? which part? i live in North Highlands and there is a feed store nearby off Elk Horn in Rio Linda, River Valley Feed. That's where i buy taste of the Wild for my boy. i buy a 30lb bag for $38 and if u go to their website u can print a coupon for 15% of any toy or bedding or 10% off any feed item.im not sure what the puppy version sells for, but this feed store has a lot of good food for dogs. Blue Buffalo, Orijen, TotW, Natures Balance, Innova and more. the people there seem to know what they are talking about and are very helpful. 

that being said, i also think that 3-5 cups is a bit excessive especially for a puppy. my boy is 75lbs and gets 1 cup in the morning and 1 cup at night. i think this is the real reason she is not eating, she is full. beef broth is prolly ok, although i would use a low sodium chicken broth if it were me. also, it seems to me that blue dogs tend to have more allergies than other colors, so a grain free food would be best if she is blue (i cant remember) or at the very least, a feed without corn. 

all in all i wish u the best of luck and i hope that u have found some good info in this thread.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im sure you can go a bit better, $16 a month is nothing really and you get what you pay for. Even kirkland is better then that it is under $30 for a big bag of it, if you live near costco I would look into that as a better option. And 5 cups of food is alot of food per day, when we had our 90lb male he was eating about that . So when you say she isnt eating is it just possible she is full and you are expecting her to eat alot more then she physically can?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

LovingPit said:


> Just like some mothers thinks its okay to feed their kids Fast Food every meal of the day. Guess those mothers don't care about the health and longevity of their children either.


Exactly! :goodpost: once and a while it might not have an impact, but if you watch the documentary "super size me" it's proven. Dogs should not switch up their food all the time so that's why it can't be compared really.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I understand where the OP is coming from before I educated myself and did a true test. I fed my dogs Ol'Roy it was cheap and what I thought I could afford at the time. A 50lb bag was $20. Now I feed them Blue Buffalo fish and sweet potato a 30lb bag is $57 on sale it is $50. I found that the BB lasted longer in the long run and the shine on their coats were amazing. I probably could find BB cheaper at a feed store but there are not many in my area and a distance from me. You would have time to save up for the better brand because you don't need to feed your pup as much. I have 120lb Mastiff mix and a 75lb bully mix. They get 1/2 cup in am and 1 cup at bedtime and raw veggies as treats. You may just be feeding your pup too much plus consider the weather. Heat seems to deter my dogs from eating as much when it is really hot also. In the long run you must do what is right for you and your pup. Good luck.


----------



## ktlove161125 (Jun 29, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> As far as how much to feed....just look on the back of the bag and feed according to her weight and age. And as long as the beef broth is low sodium then it is fine to add it to her food. It will keep her nice and hydrated and also add moisture to her food.
> 
> 
> > So I'm curious about the adding mositure to a dogs food?
> ...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ktlove161125 said:


> Blue_Nose_Bella said:
> 
> 
> > As far as how much to feed....just look on the back of the bag and feed according to her weight and age. And as long as the beef broth is low sodium then it is fine to add it to her food. It will keep her nice and hydrated and also add moisture to her food.
> ...


----------



## Orca-man (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, so many mixed reviews. And i definately didnt mesn to ause a bit of a ruffle lol. Ok, so after reading all those reviews. Ill admit though. Im not "thinking about money, rather than the dog" the labelling on the package was pretty reassuring. I will admit that im a new dog owner, and im totally still learning.
My question now is. .what is "feeding raw"? 
And the whole grains thing? It see,s half of you grain feed. And others dont. So what are the benefits? Draw backs of grains?
To defend my feeding amount, charlie just looks sooo scrawny. So i started putting her food and water down at all times. And giving about 4-5cups per day. But yall are definately right about not doing that anymore.
Im thinking from now on she will get 1cup in the morning. 1/2cup in the afternoon. 1cup evening. At set times. Im still torn on what to feed her. I definately want to keep her on a dry kibble type dog food, ill get something more natural, less processed for her. But what about other foods? Like rice, or pumpkin or what not. .


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Orca-man said:


> Wow, so many mixed reviews. And i definately didnt mesn to ause a bit of a ruffle lol. Ok, so after reading all those reviews. Ill admit though. Im not "thinking about money, rather than the dog" the labelling on the package was pretty reassuring. I will admit that im a new dog owner, and im totally still learning.
> My question now is. .what is "feeding raw"?
> And the whole grains thing? It see,s half of you grain feed. And others dont. So what are the benefits? Draw backs of grains?
> To defend my feeding amount, charlie just looks sooo scrawny. So i started putting her food and water down at all times. And giving about 4-5cups per day. But yall are definately right about not doing that anymore.
> Im thinking from now on she will get 1cup in the morning. 1/2cup in the afternoon. 1cup evening. At set times. Im still torn on what to feed her. I definately want to keep her on a dry kibble type dog food, ill get something more natural, less processed for her. But what about other foods? Like rice, or pumpkin or what not. .


Where to start.... lol. Feeding raw is exactly that, not kibble but raw chicken and beef and other raw meats including organs. If u want to stay with kibble u don't have to go grain free, but u should steer away from corn and corn meal. From my experiences these bully breed dogs tend to be allergic to corn and it is just used as a filler anyways. U can always look threw the health and nutrition section, lotsa threads like this over there.

I understand what ur saying about leaving the food out for her. That's what I did with Odin when I got him, and then he got overweight and I have been having a hard time sliming him down now, so just be watchful.

U sound like u do want what's best for Charlie, so just do ur research and read the ingrediants, not the jibberish that the brand prints out on their own bag saying how good they r. Lol. Oh and if u email TotW, they will mail u some free samples.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ktlove161125 said:


> So I'm curious about the adding mositure to a dogs food?
> I am a new pit owner, I have a 3 1/2 month old which i have had for about 3 weeks. I have been feeding him Taste of the Wild. I have heard about mixing wet dog food with the dry for meals, but I was never under the impression that it SHOULD be done?
> Is it really that benefictical to incorporate "moisture" into a dog's meals?
> 
> If so, could i get some ideas on what others do for their puppy/dog meals?


here is the RAW subforum in case you have not found it:
http://www.gopitbull.com/raw-foods/

Here are a few threads so you can see what people feed. I am supposed to feed my boy 3-4 cups of food a day based on the package and his weight. He gets 1 and a half cups a day. Its HALF of what they recommend. LOST of factors decide in how much to give them, they are all different and digest different and you will need to figure out what works best for you. Just mean the food companies are out to have you use up your food faster so you will buy more food and spend more money for them to make a profit. Use the bag as a guideline, not a fact. I also know if we have been going all day I adjust his kibbles. I also know that if I miss training him (I try to train each day for a bit) he isn't getting his training treats and adjust for that as well.

I forget the ACTUAL percentages of water content and didn't find it in a quick search, but I know its here. Dogs typically do not get enough water, or moisture, in their day and could be come dehydrated or have it affect their bodies after a while. Even if they drink a LOT of water, their food is also a great way to get water into them. Regular kibbles have about 8%-20% water content in them. Grain free kibbles have 45%-60% water and RAW feeding is as much as 80%! fish oil is also great to add for their joints and coats. Apple Cider Vinegar (with the Mother) has TONS of advantages to adding to kibbles and so does Pumpkin or Yogurt.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/39884-what-feed.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/44677-what-do-you-feed.html


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ktlove161125 said:


> Blue_Nose_Bella said:
> 
> 
> > As far as how much to feed....just look on the back of the bag and feed according to her weight and age. And as long as the beef broth is low sodium then it is fine to add it to her food. It will keep her nice and hydrated and also add moisture to her food.
> ...


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

LovingPit said:


> well where you say it sounds like a nutrition issue with the dog, I honestly believe its probably because they leave the bowl down so the pup comes and goes when it wants. Also 3-4 cups a day... IS WAY too much food.
> 
> Some people just cannot afford the prices of the grain free foods. Yes I am one of them. No I do not feed purina anymore, but I am not completely grain free either. At least the food I feed now, the first two ingredients are meat... then it goes to corn meal. For someone who isn't trying to knock someone for feeding a lesser food, you sure are doing a good job of it.
> 
> ...


Wasnt going to bother posting but.. If you don't know dog feed nutrition you shouldn't be giving advice on what is an appropriate feed and what isn't..

There is a HUGE difference between surviving and thriving, a "biologically appropriate" diet is surely not on kibble, however given it IS the simplest solution and that many feed it as the main source of nutrition it is important to understand what is and isn't good for the animal.

I feed kibble mostly however stocked up on meat, switch to raw for periods of time throughout the year. If you are feeding kibble as a main diet you need to feed what is closest to naturally appropriate as possible, corn, rice, etc is NOT.. All it is, is fillers.. Corn and rice often outsourced and VERY cheap in quality. Lower quality feeds ARE the source of skin related issues regarding feed and directly associated to other types of allergies/skin problems aside from of course, genetics.. Reason being, although an animal appears to be in good shape on the outside for "x" amount of time, the digestive system, immunity, etc takes its toll and weakens..

If your feeds two "sources" of meat are "Chicken, Chicken meal" or anything close to this, it is known as "splitting" and is common among lower end feed companies to give the appearance of two main meat sources when in reality, same amount of chicken but split into two different processes.. If your feed has corn anywhere near the top 3 of ingredients, i can bet you ANYTHING it is the REAL main ingredient in your food.. I have seen it first hand, it is the true ingredient by weight.. It is loop holes that allow your feed source to list the meat content as first. Hell, if its REALLY cheap it may just be sprayed meat flavoring listed as meat along with poor quality meat split and listed as two meats.

But hey what do i know, just from what i've learned and experienced through study, dog feed distribution, sales and visiting several feed manufacturing plants.. But don't take my word for it, do your research.

As to the "not everyone can feed grain free or good quality" argument..  theres really no excuse now in days.. If you can't afford the quality kibble needed, buying bulk raw (or knowing a hunter/being a hunter yourself) isn't all that expensive given what you get and how long it lasts.. It may be relatively expensive to start, but in a short period of time it pays off..

I've said it plenty.. Owning a dog of any sorts (or ANY animal requiring your care) is a privilege, not a right.. If you can't properly care for animal rehome and don't have one. Yeah, that upsets people because its personal don't make it less true.

Properly care meaning responsibly exercise, water, feed, use per functions, any medical attention, etc..

Maybe some of that is my OWN "opinion" however if you have no use for an animal, don't have one. The healthiest, longest living dogs and ANY animals (horses, ferrets, etc) has not only been bred true to functions but also USED per abilities instilled and not that of registry bred garbage.. Mostly pertaining to AKC/UKC show wrecks that can't do  other than look pretty.

...Bit off topic..

Anyway, said my piece so take it for what its worth... I've said it all before in more details else where in this section, covering all aspects.. So OP or anyone else, feel free to search. You either will chose to listen to someone who has gained the knowledge over the course of years or choose to ignore it for what ever reason you choose.. Ain't my problem.


----------



## ladyluck145 (Mar 1, 2012)

I used to feed my pit Purina and Pedigree. At the time, I thought that my healthy looking puppy could tolerate anything. Well…if I could turn back the hands of time to when she was still a puppy...I would have done everything in my power to get her a better food. Under 1 year of age, she was relatively fine on the lower quality foods. But she did used to get chronic ear infections. Funny thing was…the vets never said..."Hey young lady maybe it's your dog food!" Countless vets did prescribe tons of ear meds though that never seemed to really eliminate the issue.

Between 1 and 2, she was diagnosed with Irritable Bowel Disease, food allergies and digestive issues. I spent more than I will mention on vet bills, prescription meds, etc. Several vets wanted to perform an endoscopy which I was told may (or may not) identify the specific cause of her digestive issues. Quote on that endoscopy was something like $1200-2000+ --- exact amount would have depended on what they may or may not see when they got in there. I did not want my dog put under general anesthesia when she was already in such poor health. Plus I simply could not afford it. 

She was put on a Royal Canin veterinary grain-free diet. Although I realize Royal Canin is not a top quality food, it served its purpose for my dog who has IBD. It wasn't so high in protein (like the premium foods we tried over the years) that it made her IBD worse. But it (along with supplements) gave her the nutrients she needed. On RC, her immunity and overall health improved. On RC, her stool was normal, and she was not gassy or doubled up on the floor in pain from her IBD. 

Luckily, at this point, her IBD is in remission and she can tolerate regular grain-free foods so we have moved forward which is a godsend. So now primarily feeding Acana which is a solid grain-free option that does not upset her tummy.


----------



## ladyluck145 (Mar 1, 2012)

I never got the endoscopy for her, because things improved. As mentioned...she has digestive issues which I now know were genetic.

Anyway my pit just turned 6 this month and she is healthy!  

Her 9 brothers and sisters should have also celebrated their 6th birthday. But a while ago, I found out from a 3rd party that all of the other dogs from her litter died under the age of 3 --- which the other owners attributed to their “digestive issues.” Believe it or not --- I most definitely believe my dog's saving grace has been avoiding the grocery store dog foods like Purina and Puppy Chow. Some pits are hearty and can make it living off of anything. But many cannot. By the way, not saying anyone’s dog will have the serious issues my girl experienced. 

When you read the forum comments here, it just seems like a whole lot of people's dogs experience hypersensitivity to things...and the dogs end up with other problems like chronic ear infections, skin issues, etc. Vast majority of these ear and skin issues with yeast, bacteria, etc could probably be prevented or significantly reduced by feeding a limited ingredient or grain-free diet.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ladyluck145 said:


> I never got the endoscopy for her, because things improved. As mentioned...she has digestive issues which I now know were genetic.
> 
> Anyway my pit just turned 6 this month and she is healthy!
> 
> ...


:goodpost: I NEVER had my girl on any of the cheap foods...we tried Acana, wellness, taste of the wild, etc. basically all the expensive grain free kibble and nothing worked for her. She was having skin issues, losing hair, always itchy, yeast, bacteria, and breaking out in hives and welts. I put her on RAW and never looked back! She looks gorgeous and is in perfect health. I wish when more people experience skin and coat issues they would look into raw and at least try it. Amazes me how these people instead listen to their vet and pump all kinds of steroids and antibiotics in their dogs who are having allergies. Alls that does is weaken the immune system and make them more sick in the long run.


----------



## ladyluck145 (Mar 1, 2012)

Orca-man said:


> Wow, so many mixed reviews. And i definately didnt mesn to ause a bit of a ruffle lol. Ok, so after reading all those reviews. Ill admit though. Im not "thinking about money, rather than the dog" the labelling on the package was pretty reassuring. I will admit that im a new dog owner, and im totally still learning.
> My question now is. .what is "feeding raw"?
> And the whole grains thing? It see,s half of you grain feed. And others dont. So what are the benefits? Draw backs of grains?
> To defend my feeding amount, charlie just looks sooo scrawny. So i started putting her food and water down at all times. And giving about 4-5cups per day. But yall are definately right about not doing that anymore.
> Im thinking from now on she will get 1cup in the morning. 1/2cup in the afternoon. 1cup evening. At set times. Im still torn on what to feed her. I definately want to keep her on a dry kibble type dog food, ill get something more natural, less processed for her. But what about other foods? Like rice, or pumpkin or what not. .


*@Orca-man*
Not trying to scare you. But noticed you said Charlie is a puppy and looks "scrawny." Your little one's appearance could very well be due to worms (as someone else suggested), early stages of Giardia, IBD or any number of things only a vet can really diagnose. Could also just be a picky eater?

Years ago, when my pit first started showing signs of IBD, she looked scrawny too. No vomiting occurred...but she actually lost weight and did not have much of an appetite. It seemed as though a dog that had a pretty solid appetite was suddenly a bit indifferent to her kibble. That's because with IBD -- the absorption of food is inhibited. So more food does not help a dog with IBD gain weight. And foods like Purina and Pedigree only worsen the issue over time.

Initially, J had to be put on antibiotics because she had a serious overgrowth of 'bad' bacteria in her intestines. The vet also suggested a strict limited ingredient diet. So J's new diet to control the IBD consisted of a dog food with venison and potatoes _(but no chicken, grains (including rice) or anything like that)_. We also put her on probiotics and other supplements.

*RAW vs. Kibble*
I think I read somewhere that with puppies on a RAW diet -- if you don't get the calcium and phosphorous ratio right, you may have bone deformities and growth issues. Admittedly, I know little about RAW diets though so I have no advice to offer in that area! In any case...good luck with your pup! up:


----------



## ladyluck145 (Mar 1, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> :goodpost: I NEVER had my girl on any of the cheap foods...we tried Acana, wellness, taste of the wild, etc. basically all the expensive grain free kibble and nothing worked for her. She was having skin issues, losing hair, always itchy, yeast, bacteria, and breaking out in hives and welts. I put her on RAW and never looked back! She looks gorgeous and is in perfect health. I wish when more people experience skin and coat issues they would look into raw and at least try it. Amazes me how these people instead listen to their vet and pump all kinds of steroids and antibiotics in their dogs who are having allergies. Alls that does is weaken the immune system and make them more sick in the long run.


*@Blue_Nose_Bella*
I agree with you because my girl went down the path of steroids and dependency on antibiotics. In cases like J's early treatment -- the antibiotics were a necessary evil. I don't feel the steroids were though. But I do feel like many vets over prescribed antibiotics for her. I weaned her off on my own once her immunity was solid from probiotics and other supplements.


----------

